# eat my tackle



## floater1

does anyone use any of the rods from eat my tackle in destin


----------



## floater1

No one used eat my tackle rods from destin


----------



## billfishhead

who?


----------



## floater1

Hes a new company building rods in destin it called eat my tackle


----------



## BuckWild

By "he's building them", you mean he's importing them from china?? I have not been there but once in the last year and everything was still cheap china imports. They did have some nice heavy stainless jet heads, but that is about all I have used from there that did not fall apart. The rods are ok, but don't expect much. We bought a heavy spin rod and use it for snatch hooking gators. Again, they are ok, but you get what you pay for in terms of quality.


----------



## floater1

Yea thats my problem i have 3 50-100 pound all roller rods that i bought and the reel seat on the first 3 broke loose from the rod and spun around took them back gave me three more and last weekend samething i got close to 350 in the rods and they are garbage i wouldn't reccomend these rods to anyone


----------



## Ocean Master

All they sell is junk. Look on eBay..


----------



## floater1

Well the guy who sold them to me is fixing them putting stainless pins through the seat


----------



## Billcollector

Why would you compromise the structural integrity of the blank its self by drilling it. All they had to do is assemble it correctly the first time and use a quality slow cure epoxy to secure the seat to the blank.


----------



## BowChamp

I bought one of his roller rods back in december. Reel seat spun while putting the reel on. Took it back and he said he would put pins in to secure the seat. I said "I don't think so, just refund my money and I'll be on my way". Got my money and left. While there , I noticed about 25 of the same rods in the corner of his office, all falling apart. I would stay away from them.


----------



## JoeyWelch

What ever you do don't drill a hole through the blank.

Might as well just take a hatchet and crimp the reel seat onto the blank. I t will be bout the same thing.

Floater I hate to hear it but I would be nagging him about giving me my money back.


----------



## Gamefish27

go to halfhitch


----------



## billfishhead

using ptns or screws is an old trick but not the proper way

id start by stripping it from thr back and doing it right


----------



## billfishhead

where is the shop,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i wanna see this


----------

